# How do you prevent "the Gurgle"



## nrg2 (Jan 22, 2009)

How do prevent the gurgle?:hmm: Because it happened to me last night and I was none to happy:banana:


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

There are many reasons for a gurgle.......

Try dryer tobacco and smoking slower. Also could be a new pipe, pipe shape, etc., etc.


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

I believe the gurgle happens more with bent pipes than with straight pipes. I think its from condensation build up along the stem that rolls down into the bottom of the pipe. One thing that helps me a lot when I get the gurgle is by sticking a fuzzy pipe cleaner into the bowl of the pipe through the stem. And the pipe cleaner comes back all funny colors of brown


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> There are many reasons for a gurgle.......
> 
> Try dryer tobacco and smoking slower. Also could be a new pipe, pipe shape, etc., etc.


if those don't work, & you're not drooling in the stem, the airway may need reworked. any transition in the airway that's too abrupt or rough will cause condensation that turns into "gurgle". the 1st 2 ideas are a great place to start though & a lot easier to fix.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

The airway adn wet tobacco come to mind first. Then you may be smoking a little too fast. Also something people overlook is wind, if there is a breeze where you are smoking that can cause the pipe to smoke hotter or to produce a gurgle.


----------



## nrg2 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thillium thanks for the advice, it worked like a charm. The brown stuff came out and the gurgling stopped. I won't smoke as fast next time either, as everyone mentioned it could cause the problem as well
:banana:


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

nrg2 said:


> Thillium thanks for the advice, it worked like a charm. The brown stuff came out and the gurgling stopped. I won't smoke as fast next time either, as everyone mentioned it could cause the problem as well
> :banana:


No problem. Try drying out your tobacco by leaving it on a napkin spread out for about 30 minutes and also like the other members should smoke slower.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Thillium said:


> I believe the gurgle happens more with bent pipes than with straight pipes. I think its from condensation build up along the stem that rolls down into the bottom of the pipe. One thing that helps me a lot when I get the gurgle is by sticking a fuzzy pipe cleaner into the bowl of the pipe through the stem. And the pipe cleaner comes back all funny colors of brown


What he said!:dude:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

If you want to stop the gurgle you hae to figure out what is causing the condensation to occur in your pipe, which could be any of a small number of things.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Thillium said:


> I believe the gurgle happens more with bent pipes than with straight pipes.


There is truth here...bents have more tendency to gurgle, but straights will siphon nic-juice into your mouth, issuing no such courtesy warning u

All of the above is a great answer to why do gurgle and mouth spooge happen. In addition to the above advice I have many times found that at the first hint of the slightest gurgle and gentle purge or two, maybe even three, thru the pipe can abate or eliminate the problem...at least until the next gurgle. Of course this won't really work if your tobac dryness/pack/pipe/puffing rate, etc, are hopelessly out of whack.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

cover the bowl with your hand and sharply flick the moistue out of the stem onto the floor....works every time no pipe cleaner needed...repeat when required. If indoors with nice carpet...just use a pipe cleaner


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

DubintheDam said:


> cover the bowl with your hand and sharply flick the moistue out of the stem onto the floor....works every time no pipe cleaner needed...repeat when required. If indoors with nice carpet...just use a pipe cleaner


Never heard of this method. Think you sir, I'll give it a try.
Brian..p


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

It's very, very rare that I do not gurgle at some point during my smoke. I know, however, that I'm a bit of an agressive smoker. I'll never win one of those slow smoking contests they have at pipe/tobacco conventions.

That's why I always have a supply of pipe cleaners on hand during a smoke. At about .06 per cleaner, it's an easy fix for me.

WWhermit


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

DubintheDam said:


> cover the bowl with your hand and sharply flick the moistue out of the stem onto the floor....works every time no pipe cleaner needed...repeat when required.


Careful if its a spigot and don't forget to wipe the mouthpiece before sticking it back in your mouth :wink:


----------



## Dr.Watson (Oct 22, 2008)

On this same topic, I have a Peterson Donegal #999 bent rhodesian that I am breaking in. I was smoking McClelland's bulk no. 5100 Red Cake the other day and it got wet in the bottom of the bowl and I got some gurgle. I tried the pipecleaner trick only to find that it doesn't work into the bowl. I get it down the stem to the shank only to find it wont work itself into the bottom of the bowl. No matter how hard I try to manuever it into the chamber I can't get it through. Is this a defect in the pipe or is this typical for a bent Peterson? Is there another method for me to use to keep gurgle and a wet smoke besides a pipecleaner? I saw the flick trick and will try that.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Dr.Watson said:


> On this same topic, I have a Peterson Donegal #999 bent rhodesian that I am breaking in. I was smoking McClelland's bulk no. 5100 Red Cake the other day and it got wet in the bottom of the bowl and I got some gurgle. I tried the pipecleaner trick only to find that it doesn't work into the bowl. I get it down the stem to the shank only to find it wont work itself into the bottom of the bowl. No matter how hard I try to manuever it into the chamber I can't get it through. Is this a defect in the pipe or is this typical for a bent Peterson? Is there another method for me to use to keep gurgle and a wet smoke besides a pipecleaner? I saw the flick trick and will try that.


IMO its typical of a bent Pete (I have a 999 and 80s) but some guys say its pretty typical of most bents. Dunno the fix.... raise the heal, adjust the airway?


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

EvanS said:


> There is truth here...bents have more tendency to gurgle, but straights will siphon nic-juice into your mouth, issuing no such courtesy warning u


I learned quick never to look straight up while having a straight in your mouth :spank:


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

DubintheDam said:


> cover the bowl with your hand and sharply flick the moistue out of the stem onto the floor....works every time no pipe cleaner needed...repeat when required. If indoors with nice carpet...just use a pipe cleaner





Mad Hatter said:


> Careful if its a spigot and don't forget to wipe the mouthpiece before sticking it back in your mouth :wink:


Thanks gentlemen for the tip, it works great. I never even thought of trying this before. Never too old to learn something new :tu


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

My bent Holland made pipe gurgles worse than both my Missouri Meerschaum Corn Cobbers.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

If I don't have a pipe cleaner handy I will drain the moisture out onto my pants at the bottom near my shoe, the flick trick essentially works the same way.


----------

